# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Cười vui cùng Xuân Hinh-Hồng Vân Trong hài tết "Hàm Răng Này Của Ai"

## vaihai43

Tiểu phẩm hài Tết mang tên “Hàm răng của ai" nằm trong đĩa hài “Tết để yêu thương”, danh hài Xuân Hinh của Xuân Hinh vừa ra mắt có sự tham dự của nghệ sĩ hài nức tiếng Hồng Vân.

----------


## dung89

Hàm răng này của ai  :cuoi1:

----------

